# Order??



## A2D (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Guys made an order about 7-8 days ago now off ebay it was for some autosmart brisk but it still aint arrived, dont know if your away on holiday as the service is always brilliant just wanted top remind you.

Thanks alot


Chris


----------



## A2D (Mar 16, 2006)

The can of brisk arrived this morning, I also got a full refund and a really nice email.

This really was more than i expected excellent customer service will be using you alot more.


Thank you very very much


Chris


----------

